# Coconut Oil



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If this is in the wrong section, Im sorry, but I couldnt figure out the best suited area.

I finally bought coconut oil last week from my friends health food store. My cat Sam has some weird rash thing on his nipple which has been around for about 3 weeks now. I started using the coconut oil on it 3 days ago, and already the dryness and redness is not as significant and it definitly is helping it heal. He also had a scab with hair missing on his chin, and the hair is already growing back. Its definitly working for him.

I have also been trying it on Rubys nose because the top part is sort of dry and rough. She always licks it off so I dont see any improvement yet lol. The second she sees the coconut oil container she gets excited for it. Smells so good! I was wondering what else I could use coconut oil for on Ruby. Under her armpits she is missing hair, she always has. Im assuming from the friction of her walking and running rubs her armpits together so the area has very thin amount of hair. Would it be ok to rub some coconut oil there? 

Also, one of her feet, the back right foot, randomly gets red sometimes and the hair thins out, not sure what it is, but it always randomly happens. Can I put coconut oil there aswell? The healing I have seen on Sam so far makes me want to use it for everything lol. 

A bit off topic from the coconut oil: As a pug, she can be prone to yeast infections too. Right now, her vaginal area is a tiny bit red, but its not bad and its not a yeast infection yet I dont think. I do wash the area every other day with warm water and dry it. What can I use there to help with keeping the area clean? I have heard people say to use apple cider vinegar to cleanse the genital area, but it seems like that would sting. I used to give her cranberry supplements, maybe I should start that again too. 

Sorry for the long post, but this has been on my mind for a while. Any suggestions would be extremely helpful! Thanks


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They coconut oil can be used anywhere on her body and you can feed some to her - probably a teaspoon a day. There are other holistic protocols for hair loss you could try and for vagintiis.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

are you usuing refined or unrefined coconut oil?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Cranberry is great for urogenital stuff, daily it reduces the risk of infection. Cider vinegar shouldn't sting. It's a very mild base which can counter act a low pH that usually leads to infections. From my knowledge, the most common cause of urogenital infections is a swing in pH from various things. You shouldn't have to use corrective action, like the cider unless the problems actually arise. I might even say that you may be washing her too often, but I am not 100% sure on that. My mom's female pug doesn't need to be washed that often and has yet to have a problem. 

About the coconut oil, my boss and I have this conversation daily as he wants me to start taking it for my skin issues. Coconut actually does it's best work on skin if ingested and can be used topically if something like a rash appears. It's best used in it's most unrefined "virgin" state. Kind of like extra virgin olive oil is better than just olive oil. We were also discussing that it has antibacterial, antifungal, antiviral and antiparasitic properties. He's supposed to send me the article so that I can read for myself, but he said if you google coconut oil and parasites you should get a pretty good article. He tells me that it is good for everything and has even been included in the treatment of lupus. Lol, he reminds me of "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" except instead of "put Windex on it" it's "put some coconut oil on it."


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Liz said:


> There are other holistic protocols for hair loss you could try


Like what? I'd be interested to try some holistic protocols for a spot on my dog's leg.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

have you taken your dog to the Vet to find
out what the spot is?



Jack Monzon said:


> Like what? I'd be interested to try some holistic protocols for a spot on my dog's leg.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> have you taken your dog to the Vet to find
> out what the spot is?


"Spot" isn't a precise word -- it's hair that's worn down in an area about the size of a dime, but one vet seemed puzzled because it's not calloused. I've asked three different vets and while none of them showed concern, they all had different theories on what could've caused it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sometimes I will wait a week before washing her vaginal area, and it gets red quickly. Shes wrinkly in that area so when she pees moisture gets stuck in the wrinkle around it. 

The coconut oil I use is from my friends organic health food store. It is called "Heartland Gold: Certified Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, expeller pressed - trans fat and cholesterol free"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think when you wash down her vagina, you're drying it out because you're using just water.

personally, i would use olive oil or coconut oil or something that provides protection like chap stick for us or whatever we're using...rather than just plain water.

my dogs get either coconut or olive oil with their brekkie.....and bubba's nose isn't so chapped.

i'm sure there are other oils that can be used.....

liz....what grows hair?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you mean, use coconut oil even in the vaginal area? Like after Im done cleaning and drying it, put a little bit of oil around the area too? When I put the oil on her nose, I let her lick the rest I have not used.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya know that fold above the nose between the eyes?

i clean that with oil, not water. it's kept him from getting those sticky lint things between his eyes.....i guess his fold is like a little cavern....it's just a drop of oil on a wet washcloth.....but it coats the area, rather than dry it out, which is what causes the dry skin in the first place.

but i also give my dogs coconut or olive oil internally.....i'm not recommending you do that, although i have noticed bubba's nose doesn't get so dry.

all i'm saying is this. if you're cleaning the area with water and then drying it, you're drying out the mucosa.....so, i would clean it with something oil based....

i take oils and rub my dogs with it....sometimes olive, sometimes coconut. it's fun to watch them try to lick it off each other. 

in the winter, though, it's nice for them, so they get it both externally and internally.....neither one has that winter dandruff or irritation...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm thats good to know. Right now Rubys eye and nose wrinkles are perfect, but if they start getting dry, i will try coconut oil. I guess its not a bad idea to try it around the vaginal area too since the coconut oil has healing and antibacterial properties. Thanks magicre


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know for bubba, any kind of oil does him good.....malia, too.

especially since they started taking it internally. they couldn't handle fish oil and they eat plenty of omega three fishes....


----------

